# Blaupunkt SBW 01  SoundBar Review



## Tenida (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi guys after long time I am going to review some gadget. So, few days ago I got the Blaupunkt SBW 01 Dolby Digital soundbar from Flipkart.com during the Independence Sale. 

Package comes with:
HDMI Arc, Optical SPDIF, Bluetooth and normal co-axial connectivity. It basically a 2.1 Channel speaker and comes with remote which is of cheap quality. Pack consists of Aux-in cables, two AAA sized battery for remote, analog cables, Sub-woofer and bar speaker.

I have LG Lh604T 32 inch smart tv, it has all the required connectivity option like Hdmi arc or Optical spdif only the Bluetooth is missing. First i connected with HDMI ARC , nothing works, then Optical one, it works perfectly and the sound was decent enough for the price. After using for two days, one day while pausing and playing some movie in Netflix the sound was on peak volume, I didn't increase the volume..it went high on its own. I tried for more like this and it showed same problem every time. Another problem I was facing was, sometime the sound was getting totally blank. It went on and off . So, got the replacement unit, I was shocked to see that the replacement unit having same problem like the first one. Flipkart has helped me to get the refund..so guys please don't buy this home threatre..it has got lots of problem. Avoid it guys


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 6, 2019)

did you check the remote? the keys might be faulty.

also, where is the sound quality review?

can you mount it on a wall?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 8, 2019)

The bar design doesn't seem very practical, especially if you don't have space on your table to accommodate it entirely.


----------

